# MAC FAQ: MAC "bible"/ Product Knowledge Manual



## martygreene (Mar 14, 2006)

The document often called the "MAC Bible" is the Product Knowledge Manual, a training guide and product content book. It is given to MAC employees at the beginning of their employ, and is to be returned at the cessation of employ. It is a document to which Estee Lauder and its subsidiaries hold the copyright, and reproduction, sale, and other forms of distribution of the document are copyright infringement. Copyright infringement is in many jurisdictions, such as the United States, a strict liability tort or crime, also known as theft and piracy. CDs, files, and other forms of duplication of the document is illegal. Copy and distrobution of the document is grounds for termination of employ with MAC.

It is becoming increasingly common to find copies of this document being sold and otherwise distrubuted which not only contain the illegal form of the MAC product knowledge manual, but also other cosmetic books by authors Kevyn Aucoin and/or Bobbi Brown. Copies of these books are not associated with MAC, and have been obtained illegally.

*Specktra does not permit or condone the exchange of the Product Knowledge Manual.*


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 22, 2006)

is MAC owned by Estee Lauder??


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 22, 2006)

yup. http://www.elcompanies.com/our_brands.asp


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 23, 2006)

I should also add that claims made for the manual made on eBay are completely false.  Reading the manual will not turn you into a professional makeup artist, it will not give you all the secrets of the professionals and it will not be a very interesting read unless you happen to like ploughing through long lists of product ingredients and explanations of what those ingredients do.

In other words, it's not a makeup training manual at all.  It gives product information about M·A·C products and a bit of information on how to sell M·A·C in a M·A·C environment.

The manual is not produced on CD-ROM so anything that you see on CD-ROM is an illegal copy.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you so much for the info!!  I was looking at the MAC manual on Ebay last night and thinking of buying it.  Now I know not to waste my money.  Thanks again....


----------



## 2006maria (Mar 9, 2007)

I agree, It doesn't teach you how to do a make up, it's a technical book.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes, I bought it last year in hopes that it would help me with my poor excuse for makeup skills. Nope, didn't help a bit. I looked over it once, and put it under my stack of mail. It's been in the same spot for a little over a year now.


----------



## macgirliegirl (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info!  I, too, was hoping it would help me incease my skills.


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 8, 2008)

Sadly, I too feel for it a few years back.


----------



## Celly (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_Thank you so much for the info!!  I was looking at the MAC manual on Ebay last night and thinking of buying it.  Now I know not to waste my money.  Thanks again...._

 
Yeah, I purchased it on ebay a year ago and it was a total waste of money. It focuses more on their products and ingredients. It doesn't show you how to do makeup. It has a few face charts and that it.


----------



## jdechant (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks! Good to know..I was thinking about buying a few times..good thing I didn't!


----------



## fahllenangel (Jan 16, 2009)

i actually got it for free from a wonderful lady, it does nothing to help my skills...but its fun to have


----------



## Jojoherz (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome... I want that book! Does it really contain information, what the ingredients DO? But I can't find it on ebay..


----------



## sarawthouttheh (Jun 24, 2010)

Whoa, so glad to have seen this thread!  I thought about buying one but now I definitely won't, because it doesn't have any application info.  Thanks ladies


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm actually interested in obtaining parts of this book for legitimate reasons. I'm doing a make up course and I'd like to use my MAC products instead of purchasing new ones. My head teacher has told me that if I supply her with Material Safety Data Sheets or ingredients listings etc, she'll let me use my MAC products. I went to my local counter and the girl there said she couldn't help me. Does anyone have and advice for me? Thanks!!


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 27, 2010)

I have also looked at buying it. If you ever went for a job at M.A.C it would be helpful to know all the ingredients already.


----------



## lightgreen22 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm glas I received mine gratis, because it put me to sleep, nothing useful


----------



## NewEnthusiast15 (Feb 28, 2015)

Glad I saw this post before doing some in depth research about it. Sad that its not helpful for enhancing skills.


----------



## stacibanks (Mar 29, 2015)

Felt like it was a waste of time when I read this like five year ago


----------

